# Aluminium TD 80mm wide fork



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

*File Name*: Aluminium TD 80mm wide fork

*File Submitter*: Trap1</p >

*File Submitted*: 04 Jan 2021

*File Category*: Slingshots

This is a drawing of the recent milled aluminium forks I made & for anyone wishing to do similar. There are many variables/preferences involved in making this type of take down fork e.g. I've shown hole positions for a fibre optic sight that I made with mine, some may prefer a simpler dimped channel as a sight..which I've not shown here etc. It is more important for me to convey the mechanism for band attachment that I have found to work.. nothing new here! I could have put in a dowel alignment fixture for the band clamp but it was not really necessary to do this. I hope that some of you will find it useful as a starting point from a dimensional point of view.
The PDF is not to scale 1:1 so if anyone wants a .DXF file let me know.

Click here to download this file


----------

